# Taare Zameen Par - See before you die!



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

Just back from Cinemas. What a movie! 

Amazing movie and a must watch movie. Good performances and a splendid screenplay. Goes to my list of great Bollywood movies like Laagan, Swades, Lage Raho Munnabhai, Dilwale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge, Rang De Basanti, etc... 

*Review:*


> A Trivia before we start.
> 
> Abhishek Bachchan had Dyslexia.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


*10/10 *



P.S: Saw Akbar Joddha Trailer and looks another must watch movie.   By the way, the movie is running to packed houses in Chennai and Dubai (not sure about other places) till Christmas.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^chennai'le Hindi padangal odratha


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^chennai'le Hindi padangal odratha


Dude! Wake up! All Hindi movies get released and some of them run in more theaters than even Tamil movies!! 

FYI, Om Shanti Om (which is cr@p, by the way) collected more revenue and ran in more Theaters in Chennai. A Bollywood movie took Chennai by surprise that too a Diwali release! 


For those who was wondering what he wrote: (Tamil - English Translation)
" Does Hindi movies run in Chennai?"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Dude! Wake up! All Hindi movies get released and some of them run in more theaters than even Tamil movies!!
> 
> FYI, Om Shanti Om (which is cr@p, by the way) collected more revenue and ran in more Theaters in Chennai. A Bollywood movie took Chennai by surprise that too a Diwali release!
> 
> ...


apdiya? naan idu varakim chennai != hindi nanachindirunden


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> For those who was wondering what he wrote: (Tamil - English Translation)
> " Does Hindi movies run in Chennai?"



Ah,Thanx,
Was looking for a Tamil > English Translator 

Regards,
ray


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like we have quite a few number of tamilians out here! 

Yeah its true from most of the reviews that I read I heard the movie is good!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

The movie seems really good. Grudge please post a detailed review soon.


----------



## utsav (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont wanna die


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 21, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> I dont wanna die


  Nice logic...!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

^^lol

Btw this movie must be good.

Of course amir comes once in a summer *farm3.static.flickr.com/2297/2107306950_eddc6ea745_o.png


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ I don't mind people coming once in a summer (or even lifetime), if they are gonna give us good films..!! Aamir does that.. and only a few other do that..


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2007)

Which is why Aamir is so refreshing.

SRK gets a crore for public appearance, somebody should pay him that amount for _public dis-appearance_

Will watch the movie soon


----------



## anand1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ya i too m hopimg to go for this movie as it has one of my favourite start Amir Khan. It was really nice to watch him in Fanna.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> apdiya? naan idu varakim chennai != hindi nanachindirunden



what do ya mean ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah..just like hindi walle posting in hinglish,they(tamil) posted tanglish,dont worry if u dont know taaamil


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 21, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> what do ya mean ?


!= means "not equal to"

Meaning of his sentence: I thought chennai is against hindi..!!


----------



## utsav (Dec 21, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> ^^lol
> 
> Btw this movie must be good.
> 
> Of course amir comes once in a summer *farm3.static.flickr.com/2297/2107306950_eddc6ea745_o.png


 its winter


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> yeah..just like hindi walle posting in hinglish,they(tamil) posted tanglish,dont worry if u dont know taaamil


Ninake malayalam ariyo? Enike korach ariyam, pakshe nyaan keralam mun vayasile vittu poye.

PS: I am a plalakad guy...


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> its winter


 lol...thats a saying, the title of one of the best heart warming korean film.

its summer on the other side of globe..if not in india *farm3.static.flickr.com/2286/2107305542_22d75ef21a_o.png


----------



## utsav (Dec 21, 2007)

I wanna go there


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> I wanna go there


lol...where ?
other side of globe ???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

^^korea?lols.

hmm saw the promos,looks like a nice movie but I prefer watching movies on my TV\PC,so will wait for the DVD(not the pirated ones silly).


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^korea?lols.
> 
> hmm saw the promos,looks like a nice movie but I prefer watching movies on my TV\PC,so will wait for the DVD(not the pirated ones silly).


naah..am serious man
korean movies(han cinema) are one of the nicely crafted ones, i just fell in luv with'em,its all started with "My Sassy Girl" *farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2107306750_134e5f27e5_o.png

Hollywood copies them (though with copyright) and bollywood gets inpired from both and make some crap out of it(without any credit to originals).


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

Forgot this. Guys take your parents (or Parents take your kids) to the movie. It'll change the way your parents will look at studies, education and children. This movie is god send for some people (like me, little late though now that I've graduated).



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Hollywood copies them (though with copyright) and bollywood gets inpired from both and make some crap out of it(without any credit to originals).


The Departed was also inspired. I got that Korean movie, though didn't watch as yet. 

I was remained of *I am Sam* (Amazing movie & Sean Penn rocked), but this is no connection between the movies. Even the themes are different.  TZP is a completely original movie, AFAIK. 




			
				utsav said:
			
		

> I dont wanna die


Brilliant.


By the way, my Review if any is interested: Taare Zameen Par - See Before you Die.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

@t159: arre boss it wasn't intended to you but to utsav.anyways isn't it a pian watching foreign language movies with subtitles,it takes away half the fun.


@drgrudge: you serious?Nothing can change their attitude,lol.And besides it should be like this in a country like ours.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> arre boss it wasn't intended to you but to utsav.anyways isn't it a pian watching foreign language movies with subtitles,it takes away half the fun.


not always, if the movie grips ur heart and mind u dont even need subtitles, expressions and actings makes up for it.
Anyway its upto u to decide. Just watch official trailor of "My Sassy Girl" on youtube (it was said to be the Titanic of Asian Continent), see if u can find it interesting 

Better learn korean to watch korean movie, but thats hypothetical.

There are many cool movies in other languages, its just u will miss something if u wont watch them once in a lifetime (no pun intended)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @drgrudge: you serious?Nothing can change their attitude,lol.And besides it should be like this in a country like ours.


The Departed is inspired from a Korean Movie called: Mou gaan dou (Infernal Affairs). 

That movie released in 2002 and see the plot:


> A story between a mole in the police department and an undercover cop. Their objectives are the same: to find out who is the mole, and who is the cop.




The Departed released in 2006 and see it's quote:


> Two men from opposite sides of the law are undercover within the Massachusetts State Police and the Irish mafia, but violence and bloodshed boil when discoveries are made, and the moles are dispatched to find out their enemy's identities.



Déjà vu? 


Watch the movie in the Cinemas man. It'll make your day. And thank me later.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> The Departed was also inspired. I got that Korean movie, though didn't watch as yet.
> 
> I was remained of *I am Sam* (Amazing movie & Sean Penn rocked), but this is no connection between the movies. Even the themes are different.  TZP is a completely original movie, AFAIK.


 yeah Hollywood comes up with originals and so is true abt Bollywood. The English Patient was one historic movie, Ralph at his best. 

Here is one remake for "My Sassy Girl" is coming in 2008 starring Elisha Cuthbert. I doubt if this remake will do justice to original.

I would recommend u to watch "*My Sassy Girl*" (Korean movie, english translated title - That Bizzare Girl) and "*Pan's Labyrinth*" (Spanish Movie, A fairy tale set in post WW2 for grown ups)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> yeah Hollywood comes up with originals and so is true abt Bollywood. The English Patient was one historic movie, Ralph at his best.
> 
> Here is one remake for "My Sassy Girl" is coming in 2008 starring Elisha Cuthbert. I doubt if this remake will do justice to original.
> 
> I would recommend u to watch "*My Sassy Girl*" (Korean movie, english translated title - That Bizzare Girl) and "*Pan's Labyrinth*" (Spanish Movie, A fairy tale set in post WW2 for grown ups)


I don't think *The English Patient* is a Hollywood movie. It must be a English (British) movie. See the actors, Ralph Feinnes, Kristen Scott Thomas, etc.. Not sure though. Saw the movie long back. Amazing romance/drama movie.  


I saw *Pan's Labyrinth* (amazing movie & a kid centric movie for adults, by the way) some time back and thought it was an original movie. The thing is you'll (or the Girl) won't know all the things happened or it was an coincidence. Same like *1408*. 

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll watch *My Sassy Girl*.


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 21, 2007)

@drgrudge: why 10/10 in digit forum, and 9/10 in your site....???


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> @drgrudge: why 10/10 in digit forum, and 9/10 in your site....???


Caught me there. 

I was caught between 9 and 10. I didn't want to rate 9.5, so settled for 9.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 21, 2007)

Just back from the theater after watching TZP!
The concept is good and a completely new storyline...
The forte of the film according to me is its cinematography and direction...
First half could have been better...
I would give it 7.5/10 ..


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I don't think *The English Patient* is a Hollywood movie. It must be a English (British) movie. See the actors, Ralph Feinnes, Kristen Scott Thomas, etc.. Not sure though. Saw the movie long back. Amazing romance/drama movie.
> 
> 
> I saw *Pan's Labyrinth* (amazing movie & a kid centric movie for adults, by the way) some time back and thought it was an original movie. The thing is you'll (or the Girl) won't know all the things happened or it was an coincidence. Same like *1408*.
> ...


 Perhaps The English Patient is British movie, watched a long time back.

yeah the end part was kinda partly sad and happy in Pan's Labyrinth.

Dyslexia, Autism, Alzhemier and Dementia are the main subject of few coming movies , the same thing seen in few K movies.

I would love to see "Taare Zameen Par", but then these exams, damn only 3 are left, as soon as am over with exams am all set for this flick. Afterall I do look forword to few darn good Bollywood movies


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

downloadsgalore said:
			
		

> Just get it here: <Snip>
> 
> Literally download anything and all your choice! Get 5 posts then request your download. Then it'll be there really quickly! Movies, music, games, TV Shows, programs, the list goes on! So if you want to request ANYTHING then go to Downloads Galore!


 reported


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> reported


Banned permanently for good.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

pan's labyrinth is pretty good,saw it after it was nominated for oscars.Amazing mix to fantasy and real world.

I still remember the scene in which that generals(whatever) face was cut by that woman,that seemed so real(I mean the cut).


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

poor soul...didnt even read the forum rules 



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> pan's labyrinth is pretty good,saw it after it was nominated for oscars.Amazing mix to fantasy and real world.
> 
> I still remember the scene in which that generals(whatever) face was cut by that woman,that seemed so real(I mean the cut).


so this time was it dubbed version*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2107308402_d580fcfc62_o.png or subbed  ? muchas Gracious 

Yeah the Captain(read as kapiten) reminded of Hitler


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

^^it was subbed iirc(not dubbed for sure).But that did affect my fun\experience.lol.And who said I don't know spanish?un des tres.....

That was a bot actually,programmers are getting smarter.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^it was subbed iirc(not dubbed for sure).But that did affect my fun\experience.lol.And who said I don't know spanish?un des tres.....
> 
> That was a bot actually,programmers are getting smarter.


lol...that much spanish is enuf to enjoy that movie, 

bots programming could be nice subject (at leisure).


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

saw it many months back and recommended in must watch thread the movie:
my sassy girl.without subtitle you cant get with though!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> saw it many months back and recommended in must watch thread the movie:
> my sassy girl.without subtitle you cant get with though!


i never knew u woul see this movie*farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2107308402_d580fcfc62_o.png

yeah subtitles are needed to get all details.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 21, 2007)

is this thread about "My sassy girls" OR "The Departed" OR "Tare Zameen par" ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

can't you read?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

cos people are people and they will do whatever they damn well please!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 21, 2007)

wasn't going to see TZP coz i'm broke currently but will take some money from sis and watch it tomm.

thnx for letting us know.aamir's my fav. actor the original and genuine actor after AB.bollywood hasn't given us an actor of his calibre in the recent times.
although there maybe many with equal acting talent but don't match up as a star(looks)eg.Ajay Devgan.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^hmm...i remember back in 1990's start,those movie reviewers where saying actors like ameer khan(that was his name that time!) et al are not capable of acting,they will be short lived etc and now see after around 20 yrs ppl have changed their attitude and Aaaamir is a very good actor!


----------



## Indyan (Dec 21, 2007)

Rajeev masand says that "its a film that you must watch even if you havent watched any movie this year".


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 21, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Rajeev masand says that "its a film that you must watch even if you havent watched any movie this year".


My brother is also telling me that. When did they put the review again on TV? And at what time and channel? 

I might go for the second time this Sunday or Christmas.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

^cnn-ibn


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 22, 2007)

Even though I'm a fan of Ajay Devgan, I admire Aamir Khan's acting a lot and his versatility! I will watch the movie pretty soon!


----------



## sourav123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,

I had also watched this movie yesterday. I think that TZP can be called the movie of a lifetime. The concept is great and the way it is told is even greater. I really liked the acting of the child.

I felt like crying at least 3 times. Also the best part I liked is that when the movie was over and people thought they should leave, suddenly the theme song started and everybody was watching that some sitting, some standing.

A really really good movie. I will recommend this to everyone.

Taare Zameen Par is a celebration of children and childhood.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

gng to see TZP in thirty min


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 22, 2007)

"bindaas" movie


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

yeah, really gud movie. definitely a must watch


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 22, 2007)

video review taare zameen par.
*www.ibnlive.com/videos/54724/review-taare-zameen-par-may-change-your-life.html
*www.josh18.com/showvideo.php?id=101761


----------



## krrrish (Dec 22, 2007)

must watch for everyone .. 

the child actor is too good .. brilliant direction by aamir .

perfect background score .. d lyrics suited the movie sooo well . 

my fav song is 'maa'..

n for those who think this is ONLY abt a disease or disorder .. U R WRONG !


----------



## satyamy (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok
thanks for the Info
I will surely see it.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 22, 2007)

my take on Taare Zameen Par

well its been out for two days and i have seen it twice already...my sems are running but i cant imagine missing a aamir starrer even at the twilight of my physics xam....

so here goes

well...the story as everyne feels does not stand on the toes of aamir..in fact aamir does not make an entry until the end of the frst half...

the story is about a boy named ishant avasti(darsheel safary)..this guy has dyxlexia(a neurological disorder which hampers your ability to read and write,in fact the inflicted is devoid of any alphabetical sense..)

his parents,teachers,friends are all against him and yet being 40 years older than him cant actually relate to the boys emotions or feelings and punish him,slang him at every possiblity to vent their anger..at last..failing to "rectify" him they send him to a boarding school where his life is transformed...

there are many nuances in this film that shall leave u perplexed..amirs direction and cinematography is purely magical...neun who has seen this movie shall acknowledge the scene when ishaat paints and the drops are being focussed into...then the flipbook.....but i pesonally liked the paint drop cuming sown and meeting ishant on the eye..a visual treat....

darsheel as an actor is an absolute genius..couple him up with aamir the Perfectionist and voila..a performance which deserves to get nothing less than an oscar..a boy aged 10-11...putting not a step wrong in the entire movie...is simply inexplickable...

enuf from me...this is the best movie..hollywood combined i have ever seen...please go and watch the movie and pay tribute to the genius of darsheel and aamir in taare zameen pe...

p.s.-this is the frst time in a movie that i actually came out crying with the whole theatre following suit...hankys everywhere...


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

_Padangal naan? Apdiya odratha varakim naan idu!_


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2007)

^^ wat??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Padangal naan? Apdiya odratha varakim naan idu!_


what is this


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Padangal naan? Apdiya odratha varakim naan idu!_


What do you mean? Makes no sense.  

Anyway here's the literal translation if anyone is interested. 

"Am I movies? I'm that till it runs like that". Seriously very difficult to  translate. Any other Tamil - English translator here?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2007)

^^ Thanks for translating. I thought Arya had gone mad.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

seems aryayush went  (hover ur mouse over the emoticon)


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Makes no sense.


Exactly.

That's what I was feeling like, all left out, when you guys were happily chatting in Tamil. Taught you a good ol' lesson, didn't I? 

Please stick to English/Hindi in future! 

(And before you start saying that even Hindi shouldn't be allowed, please remember that it is our national language.)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

^I hoped tamil speaking here in the thread let u hindians stop ur hindi usage,but even am forced to use hindi in this "english" forum!

*it is not "OUR" national language,it is the language of 50% of India only  mind it *


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 23, 2007)

^^ Right praka...!! If at all there should be no contoversy, then just stick to using english in this forum.... no "regional" languages, and that includes hindi..!!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> That's what I was feeling like, all left out, when you guys were happily chatting in Tamil. Taught you a good ol' lesson, didn't I?
> 
> Please stick to English/Hindi in future!


I stick to English 99.8% in the threads. FYI, I know Hindi and Arabic as well. It's good practice to use English. Ignore posts which you can't understand, but don't create confusion. 

You can type what ever you want. It will be either ignored or deleted next time around.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^I hoped tamil speaking here in the thread let u hindians stop ur hindi usage,but even am forced to use hindi in this "english" forum!
> 
> *it is not "OUR" national language,it is the language of 50% of India only  mind it *


why this regionalism creeping in?Hindi IS our national language(for the records).But its upto you to use it or not.

Best is to use english.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

Regionalism is forced by Hindians who posts Hinglish here!turn eyes south and east and west of India,you will be amazed to know that apart from the high walled Hindi speaking belt(a pond!) no body cares to speak or feel like Hindi is National Language.I wll be satisfied if U use sanskrutam instead of Hindi mess!if at all u dont want English!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 23, 2007)

The diversity in this country will only lead to its downfall unless you use your brain.

Mods should make a compulsory rule of English if its not already there.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

^^compulsion?eh that sux!

@praka:arre bose jo language aati hai use karo na but please make sure others don't feel left out.

gotta rush! data structure exam tomorrow.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 23, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I stick to English 99.8% in the threads. FYI, I know Hindi and Arabic as well. It's good practice to use English. Ignore posts which you can't understand, but don't create confusion.
> 
> You can type what ever you want. It will be either ignored or deleted next time around.


Yeah, sorry sorry! I was just trying to lighten the mood a little, not spark a debate. Sorry! 

For what it's worth, I'm the last person who would shy away from speaking in English. So, bring it on.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^I hoped tamil speaking here in the thread let u hindians stop ur hindi usage,*but even am forced to use hindi in this "english" forum!*
> 
> *it is not "OUR" national language,it is the language of 50% of India only  mind it *


ek toh tumhe hindi sikha di hum logon ne upar se gussa ho rahe ho


----------



## praka123 (Dec 23, 2007)

^I was talking about most other people who are keeping silence on threads which are a majority who cannot understand Hindi.they just view and leave the thread.Only those from South who knows Hindi+English(Hinglish) can survive here!what a pity!(yeah karnataka and andhra people may have some benefit!but not for keralites and esp tamilians who cant easily learn any language apart from dravidian langs.for tamils,hindi is like what is chinese to u,hindians!)
Personally,am OK with people using tamil or hindi or even kannada,punjabi or bengali here as i may have chances for understanding those langs to some extent.
But those who are from north can not even understand a single word properly from south indian language like tamil!thats what hurts.when someone posts in tamil or malayalam u cant stand!the solution is to use English(en_IN.UTF8 ) JFYI


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 23, 2007)

i thought it was a thread on how good taare zameen pe is as a movie....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 23, 2007)

^^^ me too  ...cool down guys...back to topic plz...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 23, 2007)

now its "languages zameen pe"


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 24, 2007)

^^ 

Some one delete posts which are not relevant to thread...

TZP is really very very gud movie


----------

